# Nitrate Level



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

recently a few of my p's havent been looking up to par. So i tested my water and this is what i got. PH- 6.8 Ammonia-0 Nitrite-0 and Nitrate-160!
I dont understand why i got a reading like that. I change the water once and week, there is only 6 baby reds in the tank. I just did a 40 percent water change yesterday and my Nitrate level is at 160ppm :S. Any ideas? should i just keep changing the water?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I would perform daily 50% water changes until it is down to an acceptable level. If it is at 160 and you do a 50% WC it should be down to 80. With another 50% the following day that should bring it down to 40. At which point I would do one more 50% the following day to bring it down to 20.

Am curious if you are keeping them in a suitable sized tank for the amount of fish, the only times I have had nitrates through the roof is in completely overstocked tanks. Example... 10 p's, all 5"-9" in a 125 gallon tank, the nitrates would hit up to 80 in a week. So on this particular tank I would have to do 50% water changes 2x weekly to keep it in check.

Other possibility would be overfeeding, any food left rotting anywhere in the tank/filters will create nitrate.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

There is 6, 2" p's in a 75 gallon. Fed every other day. Running a rena xp 3.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess I would check the filter and see if theres stuff in there rotting away, maybe around/under any decorations in the tank as well. that tank is not overstocked with them at that size.


----------

